# New Profile System



## potroastV2 (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey Guys A new profile system has been setup each user gets their own blog, can add friends etc, you even get to style it however you want.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 5, 2007)

hell that is pretty cool.

that would cut down on some of the space that my grow journal takes up.
LOL
I tend to ramble when high.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 5, 2007)

better get practicing we might have a competition on the best profile


----------



## shamegame (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh noez it's on.


P.S.- who are these ZOINTS people and can I trust them with my info?


----------



## SHAMAN (Aug 5, 2007)

This new profile asks kinda personal stuff..
What kinda car I drive, How to contact me, 
What happend??
Who are these ZOINTS??
I am not looking for a date or to find friends..Whats with that.


----------



## SHAMAN (Aug 5, 2007)

This new profile makes my spidey sences tingle..
Now it looks like facebook for bud...


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 6, 2007)

you can delete things you dont want on there.. I will be doing some more customizations this week to not make it as personalized


----------



## SmokerE (Aug 6, 2007)

Limit is 10 *kicks* a day....i'm sure i'll push it.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 6, 2007)

does this mean folks won't have to put three pages of stuff at the bottom of every post cause it can be in thier profile instead? Is it user friendly, you know how old folks are. VV


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 6, 2007)

I looked at some profiles today and saw ngt's have a look:
https://www.rollitup.org/z/nongreenthumb/

This is just a start of what your profile can have.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 16, 2007)

The Constant Gardner has a nice profile I ran into it today... 

https://www.rollitup.org/z/TheConstantGardner/


----------



## cali-high (Aug 16, 2007)

plz make it possible to delete pics. want to add new ones and delete the old


----------

